# Why are my pictures so small?



## MiiLovely

When I upload my pictures from my camera to my latop I open them with GIMP 2.6 but they are SO small! Should I use a different editting program?
(my camera came with viewNX2 (my manual says I can edit my photos with that but I cant for the life of me figure out HOW lol) Thanks for the help!


----------



## amolitor

Your camera probably allows you to take pictures of various sizes. Have you got it set on the biggest possible size?

What does GIMP claim the resolution is? It should say right in the title bar how big it thinks the image is, 3072x4096 or whatever, and that should match whatever your camera is set to take.


----------



## MiiLovely

When I upload my pictures to gimp it says the size of the pictures are only between 160x160 which is tiny! I did a little setting ajustment on my viewNX2 and hopefully when I upload my next photos they will save in a larger image.


----------



## amolitor

It sounds to me like you're only pulling thumbnails off the camera, or something, not downloading the whole photo?


----------



## cgipson1

160x160... those are thumbnails.. not the image


----------



## 480sparky

Are you trying to open .NEF files? In it's native state, GIMP cannot open raw files and will only open the embedded jpeg.


----------



## Dao

480sparky said:


> Are you trying to open .NEF files?



That's what I think too!


----------



## MiiLovely

I think so, do I need to change them over to jepg after I upload them to my viewNX2?  If I am only uploading the thumbnail, how do I upload the whole picture? D: (Im plugging in the camera to my computer n a little file pops up that says .. Manage mdeia on your device, browes, change general settings and Import files (I usally just hit import files) Am I missing a set or do I need to change a setting?


----------



## amolitor

viewNX2 can convert to TIFF or JPEG. I would use TIFF. I am pretty sure GIMP only understands 8 bit TIFF, so don't bother with 16 bit TIFF (well, you can try it and see if GIMP complains).

the menu item is: File -> Convert Files

Don't worry about what TIFF means versus JPEG versus 16 bit TIFF versus 8 bit TIFF. All you need to know is:

"16 bit TIFF" is better than "8 bit TIFF" which is better than "JPEG"


----------



## MiiLovely

Converted to both TIFF 16 and 8 (and even JEPG) and they are till only showing up as 160x160 . Ugh I didnt think I would have this much trouble simply uploading my pictures.
(I converted them then then right clicked and "opened with"- GIMP .. There is a little thing there that says 'register' do I need to register for something to get the proper size photos? or do I just ignore that?


----------



## 480sparky

So, you're shooting raw instead of jpeg?  Raw images will be something like DSC_1234.*NEF*, while jpeg will be DCS_1234.*JPG*.


----------



## MiiLovely

Yes I am shooting in RAW


----------



## Alex_B

MiiLovely said:


> Yes I am shooting in RAW



Then you need to use a raw converter to develop your raws into, say, JPG. Unless you do that, most software such as Gimp will not be able to deal with them properly.


----------



## 480sparky

MiiLovely said:


> Yes I am shooting in RAW




GIMP cannot handle any raw file format.  So it's opening the imbedded thumbnail instead.  You need to either convert the raw files in ViewNX, install some other raw converter (like Capture NX2 or RawTherapee), or, if you're feeling lucky, download and install UFRaw.


----------



## Alex_B

So you did converted the RAWs, saved them as JPG and then opened the JPGs with GIMP?


----------



## MiiLovely

I think I may have figured it out. I downloaded my Ad8 photoshop onto this laptop and I can get them (the proper size) if I save them as a jpg or tiff , open photoshop then open them through photoshops file (the shortcut Ive been trying to do doesnt work and it says the file type isnt supported by photoshop but it lets me open it if I do it straight through photoshop) if any of that makes sence lol.. so thank you but I think I have figured it out


----------



## baturn

I've never used gimp,but don't you just click on the thumbnail to open the file?


----------



## 480sparky

baturn said:


> I've never used gimp,but don't you just click on the thumbnail to open the file?



GIMP _will not_ open _any _raw file format.


----------



## KmH

But there are free Raw converters online that compliment GIMP that can open raw files - like IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

OR http://rawtherapee.com/blog/list/13


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> But there are free Raw converters online that compliment GIMP that can open raw files - like IrfanView - Official Homepage - one of the most popular viewers worldwide
> 
> OR RawTherapee Blog





UFRaw.


----------



## Tuffythepug

don't know if this helps but you can download Picassa3 for free and it will open your RAW files and allow you to edit them in any way you want;  and save them as Jpegs if you choose.
I know it can all be very confusing.   I had a heck of a time figuring out how to get pictures from my camera to my computer too  when I first started shooting digital.  It'll come to ya.  Be patient.
Out of curiousity, why are you downloading from your camera to the computer rather than simply plugging in your memory card to the computer ?


----------



## dxqcanada

Opening RAW Images In GIMP with UFRaw For Windows &#8211; The Basics


----------



## MiiLovely

My mom actually told me to download Picasso too lol I tried but It ended up downloading something else.. I figured it out though


----------



## 480sparky

MiiLovely said:


> My mom actually told me to download Picasso too...........



Won't Pablo's family be upset about that?


----------



## Tuffythepug

MiiLovely said:


> My mom actually told me to download Picasso too lol I tried but It ended up downloading something else.. I figured it out though



Well, there ya go.  two endorsements.    It's actually Picasa3 that I use.    It's fairly straightforward and intuitive.  You should have no trouble getting good results with it.  And best of all it is free.


----------

